# Sun setting behind snow-covered hill



## ClosetWriter (Mar 12, 2013)

I drove down the wet-icy road to get to this open area that has been replanted with Jack-pine after a wildfire left the land bare. I kind of like it.

~Dave


----------



## egpenny (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice, it has a pastel, gentle feel to it.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, an almost ethereal feel. Nice.


----------



## tepelus (Mar 12, 2013)

Ooh, pretty. Hope the Kirtland's find this little sanctuary when it matures more.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Mar 12, 2013)

tepelus said:


> Ooh, pretty. Hope the Kirtland's find this little sanctuary when it matures more.



Someone knows their Warblers


----------



## John_O (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice!! I  wonder if it would look a little better with the far right part of the tree cropped out or cloned out. I Covered it with a peice of paper and I do think it would make this image look even better then it does already!!


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 15, 2013)

I like that.   I like that a lot.  Soft, blended, mood setting.  Structure and balance is interesting.  Color is cool and warm at the same time.  Really nice.


----------

